# Klose Pits



## tom2slow (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi All,

I wanted to share my experiences in dealing with Dave Klose and bbqpits.com. This is my first post here, as I generally just lurk but I simply had to report to this great community all my experiences. I have cooked 'Q' for many many years and have always gotten the raves from neighbors and friends.

I originally contacted Dave as I have decided that a working retirement is on order, I have been in the rat race for far too long and am sick of the whiskers :-)

So sitting in my front room one night my phone rings and behold it is the owner of Klose BBQ himself, an hour long conversation and somehow I am invited to fly to Houston and visit his factory, receive free advice  and eat way tooo much. I accepted with the wife thinking that I am insane and very next weekend off we went to Houston.

When we arrived, we were treated as trusted friends and co conspirators in the great game of cooking, Dave has exactly 1.47 million stories about cooking, here, there and everywhere. His lovely lady Karla is also one of the gifted competition cookers who teaches as well as she cooks.

All day saturday was spend learning, Dave took us to many places important to understand when considering this as a business and the day culminated with a tour of his main assembly factory. Anyone familiar with BBQ on youtube would recognize his phonebooth, the mailbox and his baby carriage, all hacked up to be A1 quality pits.

We spent the balance of the day cooking on his 'Bling Bling" trailer pit, the one with the gold wheels and the sat receiver.

I have seen other threads where folks have commented on the Klose family customer service, help in resurrecting used pits etc and I will tell you that is all true, but doesn't really scratch the surface. He is a true gentlemen, great cook and all around great guy. I truly hope to be able to do business with Dave for years and years.

Dave and I are currently designing my custom rig, I am so looking forward to reporting back all our trials and successes.

Happy Happy cooking, 

I need to go tend to a brisket now :-)

Tom2slow


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm proud to hear customer service is alive and well in this day and age.  Sounds like a stand up guy who runs a stand up business along with a stand up wife.


----------



## beefmeister (Nov 19, 2012)

tom2slow, a great testimonial and what took ya' so long top post......


----------

